# Cleaning my dog's ears



## Ruthanne (Jun 29, 2022)

It's a real challenge to clean my dog's ears.  She hates it and goes hiding from me.  I have to constantly find new ways to approach her because she is very smart and knows what I'm up to.  Right now I have the soaked cotton balls in a plastic bag in my robe waiting for her to relax...lol. Lord help me...she is so smart!


----------



## Blessed (Jun 29, 2022)

The ear cleaning I have no problem with them but if they see the nail clippers or I say the word bath then there is trouble.  What does she not like about getting her ears cleaned? Are the cotton balls cold when you start?  

Mine are used to me touching their ears. Do you strach her ears, give her kisses on them.  She may just have sensitive ears.  

When mine are lying next to me I rub the inside of their ears and rub their feet. It has helped with the nail clipping, not enough that there is no fussing but it has made it easier to get done.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 2, 2022)

Blessed said:


> The ear cleaning I have no problem with them but if they see the nail clippers or I say the word bath then there is trouble.  What does she not like about getting her ears cleaned? Are the cotton balls cold when you start?
> 
> Mine are used to me touching their ears. Do you strach her ears, give her kisses on them.  She may just have sensitive ears.
> 
> When mine are lying next to me I rub the inside of their ears and rub their feet. It has helped with the nail clipping, not enough that there is no fussing but it has made it easier to get done.


I think she has sensitive ears and it scares her.  If she sees the cotton balls she hides from me.  I have to hide them from her before I get to her.  I've started doing it when she's deep asleep.  She's not as freaked out then.  I don't clip her nails but the groomer says she hates that too.  She's scared of getting groomed and going to the vet, too.

I talk to her too all the time.


----------

